# T-Shirt Supplier?



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Can anyone recommend a mail order or on-line T-Shirt supplier?
The company I was using went out of business and I need to have company shirts printed. I have my own graphics ready. Thanks!


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

what were you paying I work for a sporting goods store that does custom team uniforms and all types of embroidery and screen printing. Maybe i could get them done for you.


One company that has cheap 100% cotton Tee's is Delta they are a pretty durable shirt and like i said usually pretty cheap

Jay


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

*How bout this one?*

www.ArcBurn.com

Send check or money order payable to Arc Burn,i'll iron on a sea gull or ostrich or whatever bird ya want on one of my old t's and ship it right out to ya

No,seriously,i'm lookin for the same thing.I'm also looking into hats,ever have any hats made up Pelican?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Why not try AWDirect? They seems to have some good quality shirts.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I used to get hats and work uniforms from them when the were Eastern Wearguard. Buy something once and you'd get enough catalogs to heat your house for the winter. I was always satisfied with the quality. Now they're online.

http://www.wearguard.com/affiliate/index.html

(Actually, I think there's a link to them on SIMA's website too...)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Send Rooster a PM. I am sure he can help you out.

I got embroidered jackets from Wearguard myself years ago, and silk screened hats. I liked them, and the prices were good. Years ago, you could buy Wearguard at Sears. I think Sears was their parent company at some point.

Believe it or not NEBS sells shirts, jackets and hats too.

www.nebs.com

But like I said, give Rooster a shot.

~Chuck


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

When I was a student at Miami U there was a company called Zero In that started in the back of a record shop with a 6 shirt manual carosel. They've since onwards and upwards. They have their office in Cincinnati and their production facility in Lebanon. They have taken on Abercrombie & Fitch type accounts in addition to smaller orders. 

The original owners have since sold out and left the business - but last time I bought from them they did a nice job. They used to print all my uniform stuff. 

Their information:
Zero In
7405 Industrial Row Drive
Mason, Ohio 45040

(800) 554-0462 
Fax (513) 754-1785 fax


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks for the input, guys! I didn't know Rooster did this.

Lawn Lad, thanks for the info, but I'd have a hard time contributing to the economy of a dictator. If you hear they no longer deal with Lebanon, let me know.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Well - if you're seriously thinking I mean Lebanon as in the Middle East - no. I'm talking about Lebanon, Ohio. Home of the Golden Lamb restaurant and inn. About 45 min or 1 hour north of Cinci. 

I have to chuckle not knowing if you're serious. At first I thought you had something against Ohio.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Sorry, I'm not that familiar with Ohio, Khadafi was the first thing that came to mind. With all the different labels I've seen in T-shirts, I wouldn't be surprised. I'll check them out .


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL,Pelican and George W were in the same geography class  ,just kiddin Peli ol' boy:waving:


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

No matter what the thread subject is he just HAS to throw some kinda political angle into it.... What can we do with him?  

Funny how the mind works. Since I have a Lebanon NJ close to me, & know of Lebanon towns in other states, my mind kinda assumed he meant one near him. But I could just have easily assumed he meant the country, & fully understand Pelican's reaction.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I guess we are gonna hafta just hire on another moderator to follow Pelican around and keep him straight ,well, don't everyone speak up at once....ok ok,I'll do it:salute:


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> Sorry, I'm not that familiar with Ohio, Khadafi was the first thing that came to mind.


Where the heck is Libya, Ohio?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Guess I had that all coming...

Just the ******* in me hard at work!


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Small company that makes shirts and other promotional items.

Send me an email, I'll get back to you.

Rick


----------

